# Horse nips at my boots when I'm riding...



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Having seen a horse do this and get its teeth caught in the iron I can assure you it is not only disrespectful but downright dangerous.

Simple to stop, when she turns her head to do it let the toe of your boot go forward and meet her muzzle.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

SincerelyAmanda said:


> It's kind of funny, but I probably shouldn't tolerate it.
> .


No you shouldn't, so from now on react, because it is a bad habit, she would be meeting my toe coming forward as well, as Foxhunter says, not trying to kick her as such, but a firm bump against her muzzle and a firm "NO"


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I would just keep more contact with the opposing rein, to prevent her from moving her head around.

Welcome to the forum! Is that your mare in your avatar? She's beautiful!

I don't like to whap horses in the face (unless they are being truly vicious), as it can cause a horse to be headshy. I'd just use your reins and not allow her to bend her neck around quite so far.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

It can also be caused by ulcers. there is sensetive spot behind the elbow that hurts when the have ulcers.


----------



## SincerelyAmanda (Apr 21, 2014)

Yes, that's her! Thanks!


----------



## SincerelyAmanda (Apr 21, 2014)

Jubilee, I should also note, is very oral about everything - always trying to taste things, and she gets so distracted playing with a snaffle bit that I have to use a curb bit, and my sister thought when she nipped at my boot that she was trying to knock the shank in her mouth in order to chew on it.

Thus far, I've been approaching it by tugging on the opposite rein which works, but I'll work at giving a firmer "no" to make sure she understands not to do that.


----------



## mncp8r (Oct 29, 2014)

A little bitter apple (you can buy this in pet stores) or Tabasco will work. Harmless but effective. Good luck.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Golden Horse said:


> No you shouldn't, so from now on react, because it is a bad habit, she would be meeting my toe coming forward as well, as Foxhunter says, not trying to kick her as such, but a firm bump against her muzzle and a firm "NO"



This. Exactly. I rode a mare that nipped at my feet when she didn't want to go forward (she was protesting my leg pressure) and a little toe to the nose didn't teach her to be headshy but it got the point across that she was not to bite me. The key is to do it as a direct response to her action. Think of it like touching an electric fence. You touch it and you immediately get a zap. She goes for your foot and a results is a bump in the nose. I would also check her out for ulcers. She may be doing it because she's sensitive to leg pressure due to ulcers... OR when she's in heat. I"ve seen that too. Or it could just be her personality and she needs a quick reminder to be respectful. IMO nipping at me is NEVER ok, even if it's not "hurting" a part of my body. It is disrespectful and can lead to being downright dangerous.


----------



## Chicalia (Nov 5, 2013)

My lease horse tried this with me earlier this summer because she had gotten away with it with her previous rider. My trainer suggested a boot to the nose or a good whack on the shoulder with my crop. It took my horse maybe three days (three attempts at the start of our rides) to figure out that I was on to her little game.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I had a horse that liked Tabasco.. he would lick the fence, did not want it to become cribbing,
so i sprayed it with tabasco, he was licking it off as i sprayed.
I would pull the opposite rein, and give a little kick to the nose to reinforce the no. 
My Pali 1/4 mare would do that out of meaness. She even did it after i sold her, and we were all resting on a ride, she reached over and grabbed my boot, left marks.


----------

